# Need Wiring Diagram



## wobblybox (Jun 21, 2004)

Need wiring diagram for 98 Maxima

When I insert a 7.5 amp fuse in the fusepanel for the cruise control, it immediately pops when i turn on the key.

I inserted a 15 amp fuse that did not blow, but after a few seconds i started to smell electrical smoke.. so i pulled it.. 

Need assistance


----------

